# Cost of Haldex oil change



## Alpine26 (Dec 24, 2017)

So I've decided to do the Haldex oil change myself as it looks fairly straight forward.

Spoke to the Audi dealer for the cost of parts and it comes out as follows (all inclusive of of VAT).

oil - £18.73
filter - £47.75
Drain plug - £5.35
Plug washer - £0.52

I'd need to get a filter spanner off eBay - say £13

TOTAL £85.35

I was surprised by the cost of the filter.

I can get my local VW specialist to do it for £84, inclusive of labour. Even the Audi dealer will do it for £109 including labour.

So where can I get the parts much cheaper but from someone reputable? Otherwise I may as well pay someone else to get their hands dirty.


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/GENUINE-Audi ... SwIjJZSPoC

It's one of them job's that is worth doing yourself if you can, at least then you know that most of the oil is in the unit and not on a workshop floor, unless you have a mare yourself


----------



## Alpine26 (Dec 24, 2017)

thanks. But even at £60 for parts (+ £13 for a spanner) there is not a lot of saving to me letting a garage do it, when I can get it done for parts and labour for £84.


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Do you have a GSF near you, or the oil and filter and TPS for the drain plug?
Always ask for discount if buying in store with GSF.


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

Fair enough.


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

I tend to do as much as possible myself but I wouldn't bother getting my hands dirty for the saving of doing it yourself, plus the fact that it seems like a right arse to do lying on the floor with the car at jacked up height.


----------



## Alpine26 (Dec 24, 2017)

So I rang the specialist who said they could do it for £84 but he said the filter was not a serviceable item, but then said he was confusing it with the later model.

Makes me think I should just do it myself in case it turns out they only change the oil (and not the filter too)


----------



## David C (Apr 15, 2013)

On pure cost alone, the first time you do it there isn't much in it between DIY and getting a garage to do it because of having to buy the special tool.
But from the 2nd time onwards, it gets better.
Plus you know for sure that it has been done, some people have found the original factory fit metal filter still fitted many many years later... :-x


----------



## Allspeed (Oct 7, 2016)

Why does the drain plug need to be changed? Why not just the sealing washer


----------



## David C (Apr 15, 2013)

Allspeed said:


> Why does the drain plug need to be changed? Why not just the sealing washer


It is a tiny soft Aluminium plug, definitely replace it the first time you do it because the old one will be worn.
If you're careful you can skip it the next time, but it isn't expensive.


----------



## Alpine26 (Dec 24, 2017)

Thanks, I think I will do it myself. I have some ramps so it should be straightforward I think.


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

if you buy the tool from ebay you might need to trim a bit of the handle with an angle grinder as they tend to hit the petrol tank (assuming the same orientation as the S3) - I also found you need to remove the tool before the filter is fully undone.

also make sure you have a good quality Allen key or Allen bit and clean the cap head, as you might only get one attempt to undo it if it gets turned out, definitely get a new plug and washer. the first time I changed it the oil all came out the back of the tube whilst I was trying to seal the other end.

to be fair for £84 in parts and £84 by a garage - I would get them to do it, the tool is only needed every 40000 miles.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/GENUINE-Audi ... 2543136719

plus £11 for the tool is £71


----------



## TIMMYG (Sep 26, 2020)

Ive just been quoted £135 for a Haldex service in Loughborough Leicestershire, does anyone know where I could get it cheaper near me?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Audi dealer oil & filter £80 Inc. & I watched so know it was all replaced correctly.
It appeared fitter hadn't used the spanner before so makes you wonder how often they actually replace the filter.
Hoggy.


----------



## TIMMYG (Sep 26, 2020)

Thanks


----------



## benckj (May 23, 2018)

Can get oil and parts much cheaper using eBay links. I got 2 oils so was prepared for another change in 20k.
The filter replacement can be a pig of a job even using the special tool. On my 3.2 the rear chassis struts need to be removed for proper access but my torx tool wouldn't bunge mine. Had to severely mod filter tool to work around constraints.


----------



## Stustt (Jul 3, 2020)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Audi dealer oil & filter £80 Inc. & I watched so know it was all replaced correctly.
> It appeared fitter hadn't used the spanner before so makes you wonder how often they actually replace the filter.
> Hoggy.


The fitter probably wasn't born Hoggy when the mk1 was launched.


----------



## silverbug (Jan 1, 2020)

I was pleasantly surprised doing my Haldex oil & filter change last year , the cheap eBay filter tool worked a treat without requiring any surgery on it and the old filter came out without fuss.
It's a lot easier when you have plenty of access underneath as mine was on ramps.
I only spilt about a teaspoon of Haldex oil when inserting the new drain plug & washer ; I'd carefully sellotaped them to the torx bit I was using beforehand so it was easy in one deft action to remove the nozzle of the oil cartridge and insert the drain plug  .


----------



## Essex2Visuvesi (Oct 22, 2019)

My local Indy did it for £100.00 inc Vat last year.
A good garage who keep all the parts they remove from your car so you can inspect them


----------

